# TV Wall Mount



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

I am searching for a wall mount bracket for a new TV i will soon be purchasing (75-85 inches)

The largest (width) bracket I can seem to find is approximately 770mm which is about 30 inches, 

This makes no sense to me, if you have a standard studded wall @16 inch OC studs, that means you can still only mount these brackets into 2 studs

I would like a bracket wide enough to mount into 3 studs instead of only 2, but i'm having a hard time finding one,

am i searching for the impossible?


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Might consider putting a piece of 1X6 up first and the mount to it. I have a 70-inch hanging on a 30-inch bracket and it seems plenty strong.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Mike Milam said:


> Might consider putting a piece of 1X6 up first and the mount to it. I have a 70-inch hanging on a 30-inch bracket and it seems plenty strong.


thanks, good idea,

in the meantime i also found this one, that seems to span 3 studs.....









VIVO Extra Large Heavy Duty 60 to 100 inch LCD LED Curved and Flat Panel Screen, TV Wall Mount Bracket with Max 900x600mm VESA, Black, MOUNT-VW100F : Amazon.ca: Electronics


VIVO Extra Large Heavy Duty 60 to 100 inch LCD LED Curved and Flat Panel Screen, TV Wall Mount Bracket with Max 900x600mm VESA, Black, MOUNT-VW100F : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

pumpkin11 said:


> thanks, good idea,
> 
> in the meantime i also found this one, that seems to span 3 studs.....
> 
> ...


The only issue is, what if there aren't a group of three studs in the spot you want the TV? Just thinking..


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Mike Milam said:


> The only issue is, what if there aren't a group of three studs in the spot you want the TV? Just thinking..


yeah im just measuring that now,

its pretty close, to right where i want it,

the TV itself doesn't need to sit directly in the middle of the bracket though, i would be able to slide it about 4-6 inches in each direction


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The set will not be that heavy that 4 lags cannot support it.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Jim Port said:


> The set will not be that heavy that 4 lags cannot support it.


yes, true,

i guess i just feel better in 3 studs,

my OCD getting the best of me


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

I just finished installing a 77” TV using the proprietary mount that came with it to allow flush mounting to the wall. The mount recesses into the back of the TV, so there is no option for a wider one if it is to be flush mounted. It is wide enough to hit just two studs. You don’t need any more than that. Fastening into one stud is sufficient to hold the weight. Fastening into two studs stops the mount from rotating. Fastening into three studs doesn’t add any value. Just use longer fasteners to pacify your OCD


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

pumpkin11 said:


> This makes no sense to me, if you have a standard studded wall @16 inch OC studs, that means you can still only mount these brackets into 2 studs


I don't know if you are searching for the impossible....but certainly the unnecessary.
The 30 inch brackets are long enough to reach across at least two studs.
That is absolutely more than enough for any TV, 70" included to hang with no worry.
A 5/16" lag screw, 13/4" into a wall stud will hold between (approx) 200# to 250#.
You will use 4 of them in two studs. That's 800# to 1000#.
Your 30" flat mount bracket is rated for (ave) about 125#, and you will be hard pressed to find a TV much over 40#
Now the pullout and swivel bracket are rated considerably less unless you get a heavy duty one which will hold close to 200# (and $200).
Regardless of how large you go or how heavy a bracket you purchase, 4 lag screws in two studs will give you 4 to 5 times the strength you need.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ 30" won't reach across 2 studs if it's centered on a stud. Unless there are extra studs.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

huesmann said:


> ^^ 30" won't reach across 2 studs if it's centered on a stud. Unless there are extra studs.


I ended up ordering the bracket in my post #3, it will span my 3 studs, it just makes me feel better


----------



## LC1001 (12 mo ago)

If you already knew what you were going to do then forgive me but I'm confused as to why you are reaching out at all. 3 studs and 6 lag bolts is way way way overkill for this application. Well at least you know that if your house was in a hurricane that your TV will still be there.

LC


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

LC1001 said:


> If you already knew what you were going to do then forgive me but I'm confused as to why you are reaching out at all. 3 studs and 6 lag bolts is way way way overkill for this application. Well at least you know that if your house was in a hurricane that your TV will still be there.
> 
> LC


Maybe you should take the time to read all my posts,

My original post was asking if they made brackets wide enough for 3 studs,

Shortly after that post I found a bracket like that,

I think you are the one who shouldn't be bothering to reach out, you are not providing anything useful here,


----------



## curt.misialek (11 mo ago)

For future reference for anyone looking - - I've been hanging TV's for 20 years in all sorts of fun applications where they have to pass code (and I'd trust my kids to walk under them). I had exactly the same thought process (while I watched guys use no studs and just toggles into sheet rock). If you hit one stud and sheet rock with a good toggles - you're solid as long as your TV is a newer model and not a heavy commercial set. In locations where we are worried (studs may be iffy or concrete older) - backboard is used/painted and trimmed out. I'd be more worried about the mount selection than the studs when proper lags are used (GRK's are extremely solid). Chief makes phenomenal mounts if you are looking for something flexible and safe. At the end of the day - its your comfort level so I'm glad you found what worked!


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Btw, just like Curt I have been hanging TV's for a long time. And two Studs have always been enough, even for the heaviest TV. Just last week, I mounted my very own 83 inch LG OLED on my Wall, replacing a Samsung 82 inch QLED.
However, one Customer [was years ago] insisted on mounting the Bracket on 3 studs. I simply cut the entire mount in half, then welded a couple of Agle Iron in between, making it extra wide.
Piece of cake. Customer happy. lol.😎


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Just wanted to update this, here is a picture of my bracket mounted, it worked out perfectly....and here is a link to the product, in case anybody else wants to purchase....











VIVO Extra Large Heavy Duty 60 to 100 inch LCD LED Curved and Flat Panel Screen, TV Wall Mount Bracket with Max 900x600mm VESA, Black, MOUNT-VW100F : Amazon.ca: Electronics


VIVO Extra Large Heavy Duty 60 to 100 inch LCD LED Curved and Flat Panel Screen, TV Wall Mount Bracket with Max 900x600mm VESA, Black, MOUNT-VW100F : Amazon.ca: Electronics



www.amazon.ca


----------

